# Garden City pier SC



## shootera3 (Sep 5, 2004)

What is best time for fishing off pier, My vacation time is flexible.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Best time of year? October. Late April, May, late September, and November are good too.


----------



## Salt in My Veins (Apr 22, 2009)

What Smooth said. October without a doubt and the other suggestions are winners as well. I might add the first half of June. Water temperature in the dead of summer is too hot, and winter too cold. Besides, in tourist season, you can hardly find a place to stand.


----------



## shootera3 (Sep 5, 2004)

*garden city*

I appreciate your quick response. Does anyone know of low priced rentals in Garden city in May. /somewhere near pier. Thanks.


----------



## surfisherinMB (May 18, 2009)

*may-june*

you can get in on some good pier action in may and june, mainly blues and spanish, maybe a pomp or two. :fishing:


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

shootera3 said:


> I appreciate your quick response. Does anyone know of low priced rentals in Garden city in May. /somewhere near pier. Thanks.


The Kingfisher Inn right next to the pier is about it I believe...mostly condos to rent by the week otherwise.


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

*Rentals*

look on VRBO which is vacation rentals by owner search Myrtle Beach
and Garden City as well should find you something close to get....Rentals prices
go up 3rd week of may so watch your dates.


----------



## ewor3 (Jan 23, 2010)

i have a condo a block from the pier ...
http://www.vacationrentals411.com/vacation/15212.html


----------



## Walknfree (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey thanks for the info EWOR3. You got a good deal on your vacation rental.


----------

